# picked up a new ruger 10/22 and already started the mods! pic inside



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just picked up a new 10/22 and have taken it to the range twice, this is one sweet gun and is insanely accurate. ( nice having something cheeper to shoot that the 30-06 too! )

anyway today I decided that it needed an updated look from the old wood stock, so I did this:










-Used the Archangel 556 package ( didnt use the front piece because im ordering a flash hider instead )

-Red dot reflex sight

-AR 15 fore grip

I have a total of $375 into the gun which i figure isnt bad since my buddy has $500 into his S&W 15-22

I cant wait to hit the range tomorrow with the upgrades

anyone else do stuff like this to there rugers??

-Jason


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

> anyone else do stuff like this to there rugers??


Of course we do! :mrgreen:


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ati folding stock and red dot scope.

If I had $375 I would get the S&W 15-22.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

my friend has one and him and I each put about 800 rounds through both guns on sunday, and I have to say I not only like mine ALOT more but its very nice when it doenst jam all the time too... The 15/22s are a nice gun but they just feel cheap compared the the ruger. maybe its just the kit I bought i dont know. 

I almost bought the ATI stock but I figured the adjustable stock would suit my needs better for an extra $30. I really do wish it folded at times though lol


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

